# 09-01-2008



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

all mantids are healthy.Pseudempusa pinnapavonis - peacock mantis sheded to adult today


----------



## andreas (Mar 3, 2010)

hi that is a lovly looking peacockmantis you have there umm just wondering do you sell them


----------

